# Etisalat / Du, iPhone 4 Locked?



## umairjaanu

I'm thinking about buying the new iphone 4 but I have not decided on the carrier yet. I do know that new iphone 4 is being offered with 1 year contract. 

My question is that is the iPhone 4 locked during the 1 year duration of the contract? If it is locked, and when 1 year is up, or the contract is over, will they Unlock the iPhone????


----------



## cobragb

If you purchase am iPhone from Du or Etisalat, they are unlocked. You will be penalized if you end the contract early.


----------



## Hanssolo

I recently bought my iphone4 (factory unlocked) from an online site here. I got immediate delivery too. Slightly more expensive, but immediate delievry and no annual lock in period with du/etisalat. Morever, it supports face time which is blocked by the carriers here.


----------



## Hash4272

i was in Carrefour yesterday saw a bunch of iPhone 4 16gb offered for AED2999 they are factory unlocked all you have to do is buy and put your du or etislat sim and use


----------



## Hanssolo

I did see that too and had enquired with the staff. Its unlocked, not factory unlocked. The message clearly says that you should not update any software because ur phone could get locked! Factory unlocked means u can update any number of times and use any SIM, which is why its more expensive than just the unlocked phone.


----------



## Hash4272

then i was given wrong information from the staff, he has mentioned it is factory unlocked.


----------



## Hanssolo

yup thats misleading, i suggest u exercise some caution before u purchase it at a very cheap price. All phones (32GB) selling at aroun 3000 or less are only unlocked (jailbroken).


----------



## gpdubai

Hello Everyone, I'm one of those who got an Iphone4 -16gb from the Online store and you know what? when I plug the Iphone4 to the computer and got it connected thru Itunes I got this message from apple saying that there was a new upgrade available from 4.0.1 to 4.1
I didn't know about not having to update the software and guess what I did? I updraged the darm thing... Now it doesn't work... It has a black scree with the apple cable trying to connect to Itunes..
Does anybody have the same problem?
Does anybody know where I can get this Iphone fixed?

Oh by the way, Carrefur is offering a 7days return and those 7 days passed by during the interim.

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards
GpDubai


----------



## Hanssolo

Which online store did u get it from? I am sure u were given an 'unlocked' or 'jailbroken' iPhone which gets all messed up when u try to update it. There are many mobile dealers who can possible rectify this, they are many near nasser square/deira. I had bought mine from aido, an online portal here. It was factory unlocked and i had updated it, no issues, works perfectly well.


----------



## jasminep

Hanssolo said:


> Which online store did u get it from? I am sure u were given an 'unlocked' or 'jailbroken' iPhone which gets all messed up when u try to update it. There are many mobile dealers who can possible rectify this, they are many near nasser square/deira. I had bought mine from aido, an online portal here. It was factory unlocked and i had updated it, no issues, works perfectly well.


Out of curiosity, how much is an iPhone 4 that is factory unlocked versus one that has been jailbroken and unlocked? 

I just recently had my Canadian locked 3GS unlocked at nasr square and haven't had many problems yet, but I'm concerned it may get locked if I use the internet or I will have poor service in terms of dropping calls. Has anyone had a problem like that?


----------



## Hanssolo

I got mine for Dhs3990, its factory unlocked. The jailbroken ones are available for 3000 i think


----------



## Hash4272

jasminep said:


> Out of curiosity, how much is an iPhone 4 that is factory unlocked versus one that has been jailbroken and unlocked?
> 
> I just recently had my Canadian locked 3GS unlocked at nasr square and haven't had many problems yet, but I'm concerned it may get locked if I use the internet or I will have poor service in terms of dropping calls. Has anyone had a problem like that?


only problem with jailbroken unlock is that you cannot update your software through itunes ... rest is no problems you will not have problems with calls or internet


----------



## osamaa

A friend of mine called Etisalat and was told that the iPhone 4 is factory unlocked.. Is this false info? 

Anyway I got mine online for 3500 DHS, it's 100% factory unlocked.


----------



## ccr

jasminep said:


> I just recently had my Canadian locked 3GS unlocked at nasr square and haven't had many problems yet, but I'm concerned it may get locked if I use the internet or I will have poor service in terms of dropping calls. Has anyone had a problem like that?


We moved here with a locked iPhone 3GS, so I just followed on-line procedures to jailbreak and unlock for free (straight-forward 10-min job).

My wife is using it via pre-paid SIM with Etisalat, including data package. She doesn't have any problem with access to Internet or more drop calls.

Once jailbroken and unlocked, if you upgrade to newer software version thru iTunes, you will have rejailbreak and re-unlock - IF - the hacks are ready. If not ready, then you will have to wait weeks before you could update.

I had to buy an unlocked iPhone 3GS from Etisalat instead of using the aforementioned jailbroken-unlocked iPhone because my work server could detect and won't synch emails to jailbroken iPhones.

Same issue doesn't apply to RIM, you could unlock the BB and it won't affect Enterprise email. And with the Playbook coming out (i.e. iPad-like device from RIM), a lot of people will probably stay with BB instead of switching to iPhone.


----------



## rabih78669

If you buy iphone 4 from Etislat or du then facetime will be disabled. If you buy iphone 4 from another country such as the UK or Canada then you will have facetime


----------



## Julie Cromwell

umairjaanu said:


> I'm thinking about buying the new iphone 4 but I have not decided on the carrier yet. I do know that new iphone 4 is being offered with 1 year contract.
> 
> My question is that is the iPhone 4 locked during the 1 year duration of the contract? If it is locked, and when 1 year is up, or the contract is over, will they Unlock the iPhone????


UNfortunately it will be locked
you can get them from online retail shop like aido where i bought mine from
it was never locked and HAD FACE TIME


----------

